# Urchin gets a new hat.



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This guy just loves Xenia.


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

Hehe... did this happen on its own?


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

hahaha! i see you finally got the pics. will that be harmful to the xenia's?


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

lol thats a nice hat its got.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

razorback182 said:


> hahaha! i see you finally got the pics. will that be harmful to the xenia's?


Im not sure. It doesnt seem to mind though...and looked really nice this morning. I have some more pictures I will upload this weekend.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That's cool it looks like an alien.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a new pic...he added another stock of the xenia and a rubber band that was used to hold down the xenia until it would stick to the rock....

As you can see...the xenia seems to be ok with this situation..lol.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This dude is a stud, baby, and he knows it!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Great CAMO!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think he may have picked up the final stock last night...he was up there again this morning.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL That is funny. Why do they pick those up and how do they hold them on? I am not a saltwater guy.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nice GG. mine has been travelling around with about 50$ worth of Sunshine zoas for about a month now. he wont let go of them.lol


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This is hillarious! Man, I'm really starting to miss having looney saltwater critters. All I need is one of these goofy ass bastards and a hawkfish, and I'm set.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What is the difference between what you have and the others that have LONG black thorn like spines?
I was at the LFS and they had 3 with some shrimp and other stuff and they were HUGE about 6-9 inches spine to spine.

the one had a really cool reddish orange eye...at least thats what it looked like.


----------

